# Official Compilation Thread of Fighters Breaking Down Their Technique



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Post any videos of fighters explaining and revealing their training techniques and philosophies :bbb






















(Translations upon request)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I'd love to see a JUAN-Cotto(e) match if they both win their upcoming bouts


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'd love to see a JUAN-Cotto(e) match if they both win their upcoming bouts


Why? JMM won't be able to go any further than 147 (he'll probably weigh about 144 for Bradley) and Cotto isn't moving down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Why? JMM won't be able to go any further than 147 (he'll probably weigh about 144 for Bradley) and Cotto isn't moving down.


yeah that fight is very unrealistic


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I love Nonito's explanation of how to generate his awesome power in his LH:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I doubt what Lewis was teaching would be very benificial to Wilder, the more forward the left the easier it is to get hit by overhand rights.
Wilder his chin is suspect and creating openings in his defence would not be good.

Lewis was also many times a pretty lazy jabber using it as just a set up for his right hand.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I doubt what Lewis was teaching would be very benificial to Wilder, the more forward the left the easier it is to get hit by overhand rights.
> Wilder his chin is suspect and creating openings in his defence would not be good.
> 
> Lewis was also many times a pretty lazy jabber using it as just a set up for his right hand.


While that's true, rangy fighters often sport a low left hand because they see more coming with the comfort of being able to step just out of range.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;HbRvn0U2dUA]











[video=youtube;rsyvNiulD4Q]



[/video]
[video=youtube;tM_lTZjXiDM]



[video=youtube;MUjxZ-9p8vQ]



[video=youtube;seGLREiLDH0]


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

[




[








]


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Also found this seminar for trainers given by Pedro Diaz. I'd love to translate it at some point, although it's hard to hear because of the distanceand the echoe.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogo, do you feel Randall Bailey's straight right technique is different from how Canelo throws it?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic thread


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Bogo, do you feel Randall Bailey's straight right technique is different from how Canelo throws it?


They both throw from the shoulder and drive with their feet/hips, but the different I see is that Bailey's right foot pivot drives him forward because he turns so hard on it. Canelo stays more balanced and keeps his weight on the back foot, which means he can keep boxing. Certain power punchers, like Maidana, throw their right with so much torque that they fall forward and have to reset.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great post @From Russia, I was meaning to include that vid.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait to have a relax, have a smoke and watch these videos later.

#armchairfan101


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> They both throw from the shoulder and drive with their feet/hips, but the different I see is that Bailey's right foot pivot drives him forward because he turns so hard on it. Canelo stays more balanced and keeps his weight on the back foot, which means he can keep boxing. Certain power punchers, like Maidana, throw their right with so much torque that they fall forward and have to reset.


Muchas Gracias, I'm going to try out both and see which works for me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Muchas Gracias, I'm going to try out both and see which works for me.


Try not to thrust your body forward on the pivot, it's a bad puncher's habit. Stay balanced so you can throw or slip or step any which way at any given moment.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Juan Manuel Marquez breaks down his fight with Katsidis & explains the knockdown:*

---

http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/videohub/video/clipDeportes?id=1185364&cc=3888

Announcer Dude: Here we are in the Tecate Ring of Juan Manuel Marquez, ready to elaborate a bit on this fight against Michael Katsidis; Juan It's time to rest, but we're gonna have to obligate you..

Guest Announcer: I'll be the referee.

Announcer Dude: ...to remember that fight. Who is it you're being David (Guest Announcer)?

Guest Announcer: Mr. Bayless.

Announcer Dude: Ah, very well.

Guest Announcer: The referee of the fight, who was very good, right?

JMM: Yes.

Announcer Dude: So what are we going to do?

JMM: Well I had Katsidis...

Announcer Dude: I'm Katsidis; pressuring (gets into stance). What happened in the 3rd round?

JMM: What happened in the 3rd round: the 3rd round starts, and I throw a right hand; a right hand which he then moves his waist away from. In the moment that he moves his waist, and I'm going to throw a (left) hook, however I drop my hand; I make the error of dropping my right hand, and that's where he connects his left hook, which was the one that landed first.

Announcer Dude: So let's do it again; you throw the right, he moves his waist (slips punch)...

JMM: And I do this (throws hook), and his hook lands first (eats hook).

Announcer Dude: And it was nice and short.

JMM: Yes, everything was short.

Announcer Dude: Solid, the left hook of Katsidis is.

JMM: Solid, but also I made the error of dropping my right hand, and I payed for it dearly.

Announcer Dude: Do you remember we highlighted that in another ring, Juan?

JMM: Yes, yes I remember.

Announcer Dude: And you would tell us, "I have to bring my hand up, I have to bring my hand up."

JMM: Yes, I have to bring my hand up.

Guest Announcer: Though you can withstand a lot.

JMM: Yes, but he caught me good, he caught me open.

Guest Announcer: But you never lost...

JMM: Consciousness.

Guest Announcer: Consciousness, or anything like that.

JMM: No no no no.

Announcer Dude: But didn't you get up too fast Juan?

JMM: I made a mistake. I've made it a habit to do that. Every time I visit the canvas, I get up quickly, because who knows...

Guest Announcer: Who knows how the referee will react? There are some referees who are really desperate.

Announcer Dude: Also, with that you're saying to your opponent, "you haven't done anything to me."

JMM: In other words, logically one falls, and one can get up so fast that he rises dizzy; but it lasted, it could be 3 or 4 seconds, due to the preparation that we brought with us. And I got up, and heard the referees instructions, so I was very fine.

Announcer Dude: Now, the hooks, Juan Manuel, because they were the key.

JMM: Yes, the hooks served very well.

Announcer Dude: You would change their direction, and you adjusted,

JMM: That's right.

Announcer Dude: So whose who? Obviously, I'm Katsidis (gets into stance).

JMM: Katsidis is a fighter who would cover himself like this (uses high guard), and he would raise even his elbows to cover his face. And so what we would do was throw the uppercuts, but in the moment that he lifted his arms to block himself from the uppercuts, I'd find the liver right here. So we would do this, then repeat downstairs (throws left-uppercut left-hook to the body combo.) I also included the right uppercut, and that's how I would uncover the sides, and that's where we took advantage.

Guest Announcer: I saw, Juanma, that he was so closed within his guard (tightens up Announcer Dude's guard). As Jorge Eduardo is doing, I saw him so closed up. You had to open him up!

JMM: We had to open him up with the uppercuts, because with uppercuts you can close the guard around it, but you don't protect yourself here (body). So we'd throw the uppercuts, and throw to the liver.

Announcer Dude: But Juan, you adjusted, because at one point, you were throwing your uppercuts very vertically (to the body), and they touched Katsidis so he would tighten himself up in his guard more (blocks face and frontal body.) And that's when you looped the punch.

JMM: That's right. When someone starts to block right there (rib area), what you have to do is throw the punch from this side (further left); throw the hook with a bit more of a curve to be able to connect behind the elbow.

Announcer Dude: Now Juan Manuel, when he thinks that you've finished with the hook to the body, you would then do the same thing but you would go upstairs with uppercuts.

JMM: That's right.

Guest Announcer: Long ones.

Announcer Dude: Very long ones

JMM: Yes; when the opponent thinks that you're going to keep connecting the hook to the liver, you change it upstairs; you throw the left hook downstairs, and then he's going to drop his elbow, so you switch it to a long uppercut (throws left uppercut at range)-he's never going to expect it.

Guest Announcer: I saw you on the ropes a lot. Didn't you risk a lot against the ropes at times? Did you take lots of punches from him, or did it look like you were taking lots of punches from him?

JMM: On the ropes, it favored me. Because I would throw, and bob and weave, and I would land because he would close up his guard so tightly and I was able to take advantage by throwing short punches, landing combinations with speed of 3 to 4 punches.

Announcer Dude: Now, one has to know how to fight on the ropes.

JMM: Against the ropes, the principal thing is to move your waist.

Announcer Dude: And your legs, which allow you to sit down like that.

JMM: And the legs; you're in your position here, which is your right-sided position, as to not lose your balance.

Announcer Dude: Your combinations were usually very long, Juan. Teach us one of 6 or 7 punches.

JMM: For example, here you can throw can throw a (right)uppercut-(left)hook(to the body)-(left)uppercut-right-(left)hook-right hand again. But starting with..
Announcer Dude: One more time Juan, since I almost fell (laughs)

JMM: For example, you start with the jab; throw the jab, move the waist (slips to the side), throw the (left) uppercut, throw the hook downstairs, go upstairs with the (left) uppercut again with the same hand, making it 3, then right-hook-right. We're talking six punches right there.

Announcer Dude: And he would eat them all, Katsidis.

Guest Announcer: It surprised me in the fight when you stopped the punch. Do you remember that we were commenting on it ringside? That suddenly you would stop (parry) the punch of your opponent.

Announcer Dude: He would block them.

Guest Announcer: Yes, he would block them.

JMM: Take note that Katsidis was insisting on his left hook a lot. I would slip it, but suddenly I would block it (puts up right hand), and throw a right hand (throws straight right), with that same hand. I'd block it and right away throw with the same hand, so that he wouldn't throw it at me as much.

Guest Announcer: You brought a demonic speed with you.

JMM: Yes, we worked very well.

Guest Announcer: With that speed you have to fight Pacquiao.

JMM: I think that-I've said it- if you fight Pacquiao at the same speed that he does, and at the same rhythm, it complicates things for him.

(Then some praise and elaboration on punch-stats from Announcer Dude, from the visual provided.)


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant thread bro. Will be back to watch later.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

[



Bogotazo said:


> So here's the opening segment where he describes his work on the mitts. Enjoy.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...





Bogotazo said:


> Ok, here's his explanation of his hooks on the bag, which go from 1:40 to 2:34, and then 6:15 to 7:35, upon request from Mistadobalina:
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Ill take a look at these later, nice uploads keep up the good work


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit man, this thread is an insomniac's dream! Won't put me to sleep, but better than staring at the ceiling or the other bullshit I do at night. Appreciated, all of you who contributed and continue to.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Yes! awesome thread


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Virgil seems to leave a mark on his fighters (Ward, Khan) making great versatile use of the lead hand to control a fighter.

I love the jab to the body, might be my best punch.

Ward's philosophy on mitts I fully agree with, I've said forever that too many trainers fail to drill punching on the move. Probably why Canelo can't advance more than 2 steps into a lunging combination before having to reset.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Virgil seems to leave a mark on his fighters (Ward, Khan) making great versatile use of the lead hand to control a fighter.
> 
> I love the jab to the body, might be my best punch.
> 
> Ward's philosophy on mitts I fully agree with, I've said forever that too many trainers fail to drill punching on the move. Probably why Canelo can't advance more than 2 steps into a lunging combination before having to reset.


Yeah man, Virgil has them both controlling distance and knocking down punches with it like Wladimir, but more finesse :hey

And i'm with you about the mitts. As he explained that, I was thinking of canelo the whole time. He looks so good on the mitts, but his heels are flat on the ground the whole time :-(


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Loved the Ricky Hatton videos from the OP. So many saw him as a mindless clubber but there was definitely method to his madness. 

Plenty of pressure fighters could learn from his footwork and punching technique on the inside


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Loved the Ricky Hatton videos from the OP. So many saw him as a mindless clubber but there was definitely method to his madness.
> 
> Plenty of pressure fighters could learn from his footwork and punching technique on the inside


:yep

I hate when he's talked about as having no defense. As if this target would be feasible to even touch for anyone here atsch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :yep
> 
> I hate when he's talked about as having no defense. As if this target would be feasible to even touch for anyone here atsch


He got away from that towards the end. He really was a great boxer puncher as a prospect, quick feet and an amazing body attack.

In the latter part of his career, he neglected that sort of craft in favor of conditioning.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> He got away from that towards the end. He really was a great boxer puncher as a prospect, quick feet and an amazing body attack.
> 
> In the latter part of his career, he neglected that sort of craft in favor of conditioning.


This is true. From agile swarmer to simply non-stop punching machine.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The video with Hopkins is great he openly talks how you fight dirty without the ref noticing :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


first time I seen a video where someone instructs the fighter on fucking up the shoulder


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shit I came to post that vid in here only to have been beaten to it long ago! 

Roy a G.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Jones video interested me, he had similar plans for some of his own fights.

Has anyone watched his 'The sweet science' documentary? It shows him preparing for the Ruiz fight. He planned to hit Ruiz hard in the shoulder to neutralize his jab, before deliberately trying to break his nose, in order to stall his breathing...

If you dissect your opponent, take them apart physically, then you come closer to finishing them mentally.

Personally, I start out landing my southpaw left to the stomach, it brings their hands down a shade, and sucks the wind out of people, I then pump my right jab into their lead shoulder, which opens the pathway for the lead right hook.

My point is that punches need a purpose, always.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> first time I seen a video where someone instructs the fighter on fucking up the shoulder


I've read back on ESB that Sven Ottke used to that often with his jab.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I've also read about a trick used by Duran (and Fitzsimmons) is after an overhand right to switch stance to southpaw upclose and hit the body with a (rear hand) left hook for extra leverage.

"Duran had promised to use "old tricks" against Leonard. Old tricks. Freddie Brown's fingerprints were all over the Duran-Leonard fight. He trained Duran at Grossinger's Resort in the Catskills, where he worked with Rocky Marciano in the fifties and Joey Archer in the sixties. Brown had more tricks than a cathouse, such as how to hold an opponent in the crook of the arm to stop incoming shots and create the perception that the opponent was doing nothing. Then there was the "Fitzsimmons shift." Dundee himself might never have heard of it, but he saw it alright: "&#8230;if [Duran] missed you with an overhand right," he observed, "he'd turn southpaw and come back with a left hook to the body." Duran can be seen executing this against Leonard in the fifth, seventh, and eighth rounds. Bob Fitzsimmons invented it and used it to implode heavyweight champion Gentleman Jim Corbett in 1897. It's a peach of a move; and it's older than Ray Arcel himself."

http://worldboxingforums.com/index.php?/topic/430-the-gods-of-war-by-ghettowizard/


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

dyna said:


> I've also read about a trick used by Duran (and Fitzsimmons) is after an overhand right to switch stance to southpaw upclose and hit the body with a (rear hand) left hook for extra leverage.
> 
> "Duran had promised to use "old tricks" against Leonard. Old tricks. Freddie Brown's fingerprints were all over the Duran-Leonard fight. He trained Duran at Grossinger's Resort in the Catskills, where he worked with Rocky Marciano in the fifties and Joey Archer in the sixties. Brown had more tricks than a cathouse, such as how to hold an opponent in the crook of the arm to stop incoming shots and create the perception that the opponent was doing nothing. Then there was the "Fitzsimmons shift." Dundee himself might never have heard of it, but he saw it alright: "&#8230;if [Duran] missed you with an overhand right," he observed, "he'd turn southpaw and come back with a left hook to the body." Duran can be seen executing this against Leonard in the fifth, seventh, and eighth rounds. Bob Fitzsimmons invented it and used it to implode heavyweight champion Gentleman Jim Corbett in 1897. It's a peach of a move; and it's older than Ray Arcel himself."
> 
> http://worldboxingforums.com/index.php?/topic/430-the-gods-of-war-by-ghettowizard/


he did this move vs Leonard?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


Loved watching that.

I've been in Brighton ABC, nice club, good people.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cant find a way to embed the video, and im not sure if this will be available for people outside the UK, but here Holmes talks a little bit about his jab

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/boxing/9108305/the-secret-of-the-holmes-jab

Says he doesnt close his fist most the time when he throws it and concentrates purely on speed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@bballchump11, if you think it's worth adding, do you mind posting the best version you got of Floyd Jr. giving advice while on the bag? The first time I saw it, you couldn't see much, but there were other versions out there that might be useful.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I got ya big dog


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks man.

Here's a great B-Hop video on the different executions of a jab, courtesy of @Vic:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/335207-perfect-execution-the-jab


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Maaan I only just noticed this thread...plenty of stuff to watch :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joe Calzaghe and Eddie Mustafa Muhammed toward the end of the video


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's a little difficult to hear this one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Matty lll said:


> Maaan I only just noticed this thread...plenty of stuff to watch :good


Why the hell is Matty banned ffs!?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This thread is pure gold btw! Gold.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure if someone else posted this before....


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not sure if someone else posted this before....


Man that's funny, Vic.

Groves: "In the strange event that your back hits the ropes - trust me it does tend to happen"


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha yeah he called it!


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

That Morales and Barrera vid is classic :bbb . They had some awkward moments ha.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't want to appear vain but my video is quite applicable for the thread.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins demonstrates the uppercut:

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/10/1/6877695/bernard-hopkins-demonstrates-the-uppercut


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Andre Ward:

http://www.mightyfighter.com/andre-ward-teaches-technical-boxing-and-ring-strategy/

- This, BTW, is one of the best technical boxing sites I've ever found. Samual Ha really knows boxing. Amazing info to be found, if you have the time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I wouldn't want to appear vain but my video is quite applicable for the thread.....


Excellent job on that one !


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Davidreed (Dec 7, 2015)

Might be helpful for someone....


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davidreed said:


> Might be helpful for someone.....


There you go...good addition you posted...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM shows off his jab. Emphasizing keeping the distance while getting onto a rhythm, stepping into it, feinting with it, retreating with it, throwing it low, as well as slip-counters.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The move to a new forum messed up all the videos in this thread, but I'll get to fixing that another time. For now I'll keep it rolling.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The move to a new forum messed up all the videos in this thread, but I'll get to fixing that another time. For now I'll keep it rolling.


Great video there.:good


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The move to a new forum messed up all the videos in this thread, but I'll get to fixing that another time. For now I'll keep it rolling.


I don't watch the show but is it worth while?

Hopkins always does great analysis love his RING contributions


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I don't watch the show but is it worth while?
> 
> Hopkins always does great analysis love his RING contributions


I don't watch the show continuously. I did when it started but I find it more useful for casuals and moderate enthusiasts who don't follow every detail of the sport. They cover every relevant ongoing in the sport (except for Showtime stuff, which gets a passing mention), but you learn almost nothing new if you're enough of a fan to post on this forum. Once in a while you get an interesting opinion or an exclusive interview with fresh information, but aside from that it's basically a summary on the state of boxing each time out.

So yeah, I'd recommend it more for someone trying to get into boxing, since Lampley and the team are well spoken and give good context. But I prefer the ESPN Spanish-speaking shows because all the participants give less diplomatic & safe opinions and spend more time fleshing out each big fight as it arrives.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Hopkins demonstrates the uppercut:
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/10/1/6877695/bernard-hopkins-demonstrates-the-uppercut


That move B-Hop does where he slips the jab then steps in and rolls his shoulder for the right to get himself inside for the right uppercut is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That move B-Hop does where he slips the jab then steps in and rolls his shoulder for the right to get himself inside for the right uppercut is a thing of beauty!!


Indeed.

We need to figure out how to auto-embed these links


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> We need to figure out how to auto-embed these links


For sure.

It's a shame the rest of the links in this thread don't seem to be working. 
Got no idea how that can be fixed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> For sure.
> 
> It's a shame the rest of the links in this thread don't seem to be working.
> Got no idea how that can be fixed


@Jay pls


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

There were some really good ones with Mike McCallum breaking down his left hook.

Earnie Shavers is still scary with that right hand. Fuck running Into him outside a bar :lol:the torque he generates is Jackson/Sonny Liston esque. Just murderous


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gonna try and fix the old links.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Man, somebody has GOT to do an English translation of these!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bump

Have we got any others?

All are welcomed...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Angelo Dundee and Pinklon Thomas. Featuring Willie Pep, Willie Pastrano, Jimmy Ellis and the *GOAT* Muhammad Ali


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gonna try and fix the old links.


I enjoyed that. But what's up with Carl grunting.. ah ah uh uh ha uh... guessing he was trying to make it look more intimidating and tougher than him just tapping away at ol mate


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


This one makes me dislike Claressa


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

I like this recent video of bud crawford


----------

